# تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين



## Tabitha (10 يوليو 2007)

*أثناء تصفحي لقسم الكتابات ... هنا بالمنتدى
وجدت في أعضاء هايلين وبيكتبوا شعر رائع!

وقلت إحنا ليه مانستفدش من موهبتهم 

يعني مثلاً , في بعض القديسين بالرغم من عظمتهم إلا إننا مش بنلاقي ليهم "تمجيد"

فإيه رأي إدارة المنتدى ومشرف قسم الكتابات   بإنهم ينظموا مسابقة لأعضاء منتدانا اللي عندهم موهبة الكتبة والشعر 
ويكون موضوع المسابقة عن "كتابة تماجيد للقديسين الغير معروفين"


يعني مثلاً زي:

يوسف
داود النبي
القديسة أنستاسيا
القديس كرياكوس أبو حلقة

وهكذا...*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

أممممممممممم

فكرة حلوة يا اناستاسيا

حطى الموضوع فى قسم الكتابات مع الشروط الواجب توافرها 

و هتلاقى تجاوب من الاعضاء​


----------



## Tabitha (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

*أنا ماعانديش أي فكرى يا فراشة عن الكتابة
وبالتالي اكيد مش حاقدر اني افكر في شروط للمسابقة

بس أكيد أهم شرط : إن اللي يكتب تمجيد عن القديس يلم الأول بسيرة حياته

أكتر من كده ماعانديش اي فكرة!

عندك فكرة أنتي يا فراشة!*


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

عجبتنى اوى الفكرة دى يا انستاسيا
وخصوصا ان فيه بردو فى مركز الترانيم ناس جامدة اوى فى التأليف
ممكن فراشة تساعدنا فى الموضوع ده
+زى ماقالت انستاسيا ... إن اللي يكتب تمجيد عن القديس يلم الأول بسيرة حياته
+وممكن نعمل تصويت للمسابقة بحيث ان التمجيد اللى هاياخد اكبر تصويت ياخد لقب احسن تمجيد للاسبوع بمعنى ان اللقب يبقى لاحسن فايز لكل اسبوع .. واللقب طبعا على سبيل الحافز للمتسابقين
ربنا يبارككو .. سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Tabitha (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



ginajoojoo قال:


> عجبتنى اوى الفكرة دى يا انستاسيا​



*طب كويس طمنتيني
وفي الأخر على فكرة إحنا اللي هانستافيد
لاننا في قديسين بنحبهم جداً 
بس للأسف عشان مالهمش تمجيد ... مش بنعرف نقول ليهم ايه يوم عيدهم*




> وخصوصا ان فيه بردو فى مركز الترانيم ناس جامدة اوى فى التأليف
> ممكن فراشة تساعدنا فى الموضوع ده



*ياريت يا فراشتنا!*




> +وممكن نعمل تصويت للمسابقة بحيث ان التمجيد اللى هاياخد اكبر تصويت ياخد لقب احسن تمجيد للاسبوع بمعنى ان اللقب يبقى لاحسن فايز لكل اسبوع ..
> واللقب طبعا على سبيل الحافز للمتسابقين


*
فكرة حلوة اوي  فكرة التصويت للمسابقة *




> ربنا يبارككو .. سلام ونعمة



*ربنا يباركك ويكون معاكي يا جينا
بس يا ترى انتي ليكي في الكتابة!


*ياريت يا جماعة اللي يمر على الموضوع وعنده أفكار يضيفها
وليكن كل شئ لمجد إسمه.*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

ماشى يا اناستاسيا حطى الموضوع بشرط يبقى ملمين بقصة حياة القديس


----------



## ginajoojoo (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



> ربنا يباركك ويكون معاكي يا جينا
> بس يا ترى انتي ليكي في الكتابة!


ميرسى يا قمر
بس للاسف انا ماليش فى الكتابة .. لكن بحب الشعر او الكتابة الخاصة بالترانيم والتماجيد اوى​


> ماشى يا اناستاسيا حطى الموضوع بشرط يبقى ملمين بقصة حياة القديس


احنا صحيح مش ملمين بالموضوع كله وممكن يكون ناقصنا شروط .. لكن ممكن تحطى الموضوع يا انستاسيا وماتنسيش تضيفيله التصويت
ولو فى اى شروط او اضافات تانية للموضوع تبقى تعمليله تحرير بعد كده وتضيفى اللى انتى عايزاه
وكل اسبوع ياخد لقب احسن تمجيد المتسابق صاحب اعلى تصويت
وربنا معاكو.. سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Tabitha (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ماشى يا اناستاسيا حطى الموضوع بشرط يبقى ملمين بقصة حياة القديس



*شكرا يا فراشتنا على اهتمامك
بس ياريت تبقي تساعديني لما انزل الموضوع! *


----------



## Tabitha (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر
> بس للاسف انا ماليش فى الكتابة .. لكن بحب الشعر او الكتابة الخاصة بالترانيم والتماجيد اوى​
> 
> ا​



*
حلووووووووووووووووووو يعني إنتي أول المشاركين!
أنا فهمت صح ولا!
انتي بتقولي مالكيش في الكتابة بس ليكي في كتابة الترانيم والتماجيد!*





ginajoojoo قال:


> ا​
> 
> احنا صحيح مش ملمين بالموضوع كله وممكن يكون ناقصنا شروط .. لكن ممكن تحطى الموضوع يا انستاسيا وماتنسيش تضيفيله التصويت
> و
> و​





*عاجباني فكرة التصويت,
بس مش عارفة أحط التصويت عن ايه!*



يا خبر انا خيبة كبيرة اوي
والنصيبة اني انا اللي صاحبة الفكرة!






ginajoojoo قال:


> +​
> 
> 
> ولو فى اى شروط او اضافات تانية للموضوع تبقى تعمليله تحرير بعد كده وتضيفى اللى انتى عايزاه
> ...


*

ياريت يا جوجو تبقي تساعديني انتي كمان لما انزل الموضوع!
وبإذن ربنا هاحاول نبدأ الحكاية دي, بس الأول لما احدد قديس معين وأنزل سيرته في سير القديسين

شكرا يا جوجو على اهتمامك.
*


----------



## totty (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

حلو اوى الموضوع ده

وبأذن يسوع هيكون فى تجاوب من الاعضاء

ربنا معاكوا​


----------



## Tabitha (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



totty قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع ده
> 
> وبأذن يسوع هيكون فى تجاوب من الاعضاء
> 
> ربنا معاكوا​




*ياريت يا توتي يبقى فعلاً في تجاوب من الأعضاء لما نبتدي الفكرة
ولو عندك افكار ياريت تشاركينا بيها

شكراً لاهتمامك يا توتي
ربنا معاكي.*


----------



## Tabitha (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25033​


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
انا شفت الموضوع قبل كم يوم و لم يسمح لي الوقت بالرد و التعليق
لذلك ارجو المعذرة
بالنسبة للفكرة, بصراحة لا اعرف مدى احتمال تجاوب الاعضاء في هكذا مسابقة لكن لا اخفي عليكم اننا نحتاج لمسابقة صيفية مع جوائز ايضا كما تعودنا دائما...
راح احاول طرح الموضوع على كم شخص اخر لاسمع الاراء في امكانية تنفيذ المسابقة و نجاحها
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

*


My Rock قال:



سلام و نعمة رب المجد
انا شفت الموضوع قبل كم يوم و لم يسمح لي الوقت بالرد و التعليق
لذلك ارجو المعذرة

أنقر للتوسيع...


سلام ونعمة رب المجد,
لا تعتذر أستاذنا روك
احنا عارفين ماشغولياتك الكتير
ربنا معاك ويقويك





بالنسبة للفكرة, بصراحة لا اعرف مدى احتمال تجاوب الاعضاء في هكذا مسابقة لكن لا اخفي عليكم اننا نحتاج لمسابقة صيفية مع جوائز ايضا كما تعودنا دائما...

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا فتحت موضوع ي قسم الكتابات ووضعت فيه استفتاء
وفي بعض الاعضاء الموهوبين بالكتابة رحبوا بالفكرة وقالوا انهم مستنيين البدء بالمسابقة 
وجميل جداً لو إدارة المنتدى بنفسها هي اللي قامت بتنظيم المسابقة بيتهيألي إستجابة الأعضاء هاتكون أقوى.




راح احاول طرح الموضوع على كم شخص اخر لاسمع الاراء في امكانية تنفيذ المسابقة و نجاحها

أنقر للتوسيع...


وأنا بإنتظار حضرتك وأراءك اللي اكيد هاتيجي بثمر وهاتساعد كتير




سلام و نعمة 


أنقر للتوسيع...


سلام ونعمة.
وشكراً يا روك لإهتمامك.
ربنا يبارك خدمتك.*


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

*أستاذ روك,
نسيت أسألك!

تحب نبدأ بالمسابقة ولا نستني لغاية لما تناقش الفكرة مع الأشخاص اللي قلت عليهم؟*


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



Anestas!a قال:


> *أستاذ روك,*
> *نسيت أسألك!*
> 
> *تحب نبدأ بالمسابقة ولا نستني لغاية لما تناقش الفكرة مع الأشخاص اللي قلت عليهم؟*


 
يا ريت ننتظر حتى ندرس الفكرة و امكانية دعمها, حتى اذا بدأنا نبدأها بأعلان مسابقة في قسم الاعلانات مع تنبيه كافة الاعضاء بالبريد الالكتروني
سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

مش بقلك يا اناستاسيا الزعيم هايظبتها​


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مش بقلك يا اناستاسيا الزعيم هايظبتها​



*وإحنا بإنتظار ماي روك
وربنا معاه.


ده شئ يفرح جداً 
التجاوب مع المسابقة
وانا بتوقع انها هاتكون مسابقة جميلة وهانطلع بنتايج هايلة باذن الله


وشكرا فراشة حبيبتي على تشجيعك.*


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

فكرة جمدة و انا معاكم و كمان كل واحد فينا يا خد التماجيد الي اتكتبت و يوزعا في كنسته عشان توصل للعالم و ربنا مع الجميع


----------



## Tabitha (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

شكرا يا ملك كل ارض العقارب ........
على تشجيعك للفكرة
وفعلا زي ما قلت 
لو فعلا بدات المسابقة وعملنا تماجيد للقديسين 
المفروض تتوزع على الكنايس

ربنا يباركك


----------



## jim_halim (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*


سلام و نعمة ... 

فكرة روعة أكيد .. و ربنا يبارك و نشوف تماجيد جميلة .. 

لكن عندي سؤال : هو لحن التماجيد ها نعرفه إزاي . و لا ها يبقي علي نفس لحن من الحان الكنيسة مثلاً ؟؟  حاجة زي ( السلام لك يا مريم ) ؟ 

طب بالنسبة للترانيم المكتوبة برضه ها نعرف اللحن إزاي ؟ 

----------- 

​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

فكرة جميلة اوي يا انستازيا وباذن ربنا ها اشارك معاكم

بس بقترح حاجة 

اني نكتب سير القديسين اللي عايزين نعلمها تمجيد ونتنافس فيها منافسة شريفة بسيرة واحدة 

ايه رائيكم ؟


----------



## Tabitha (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ...
> 
> فكرة روعة أكيد .. و ربنا يبارك و نشوف تماجيد جميلة ..
> 
> ...





*على الفكرة السؤالين اللي انت حاططيتهم هايساعدوا الفكرة كتير 

بالنسبة للحن الترانيم........
مش عارفة ده يرجع لادارة المنتدى واراء الاعضاء
اما لحن التماجيد بيتهيالى هايكون احسن لو كان على وزن التماجيد العادية
زي مثلا : ( السلام لك يا مريم )

شكرا اخونا جيم ..... 
لتشجيعك للفكرة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Tabitha (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



Coptic Man قال:


> فكرة جميلة اوي يا انستازيا وباذن ربنا ها اشارك معاكم
> 
> بس بقترح حاجة
> 
> ...



*اهلا كوبتك,

انت بتقول نجمع السيرة للقديس الاول!
ولا قصدك بعد ما نجمع سيرة القديس نكتبها بطريقتنا
مش عارفة فهمت صح ولا ايه!
بس فعلا اهم خطوة اننا نعرف اكتر عن حياة القديس


على فكرة احنا كنا فاتحين موضوع بقسم "كتابات" وناقشنا الفكرة دي وكنا هانبدأ,,
بس انا قفلت الموضوع لما لاقيت اخونا روك محتاج وقت يناقش الفكرة

لو عاوز تفتح الموضوع تاني بحيث نناقش الافكار دي ..... مافيش مشكلة

شكرا كوبتك لتشجيعك.
ربنا معاك

*


----------



## mira fady (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

فكرة جميلة خالص يا اناستسيا
ياريت تتنفذ


----------



## Tabitha (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

شكراً ميرا لتشجيعك للفكرة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kajo (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

فكره جميله اوى 

وانا مشارك فيها ان شاء الله


----------



## Tabitha (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

اهلا kajo ,,

فرحانة ان الفكرة عجبتك وانك ممكن تشارك فيها لو المابقة اتعملت باذن ربنا

شكر لتعضيدك للفرة
ربنا معاك


----------



## My Rock (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

تقريبا توصلنا لصياغة المسابقة 
لكن هل ستكون المسابقة مفتوحة لكل القديسين, ام لمجموة معينة مختارة؟
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Tabitha (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

أهلاً My Rock ,



My Rock قال:


> تقريبا توصلنا لصياغة المسابقة



شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك وتعضيدك للفكرة



My Rock قال:


> لكن هل ستكون المسابقة مفتوحة لكل القديسين, ام لمجموة معينة مختارة؟




لا يوجد مجموعة مختارة حتى الآن ......

لكن اذا قمتم بالفعل بتحديد مجموعة من القديسين أنا ممكن اساعد في اني انزل السيرة بتاعتهم 

مثلاً:
القديسة أناستاسيا
القديسة هبيلة
القديس الأنبا بضابا
......إلخ

واللي بتشوفو احسن اكيد هو الأصح ،،،،،، 

شكرا مرة تانية اخي روك على اهتمامك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك.


----------



## marcelino (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

يا جماعه 

الفكرة طبعا كويسه

بس فى حاجه

كتابه تمجيد لقديس معين : مش بالامر السهل

لازم اللى يكتب يبقى ملم بسيرة القديس كلها

ويركز على ابرز النقط فى حياته 

وهتلاقو اغلبيه تماجيد ان لم يكن كلها تراثيه 

علشان مش اى حد بيكتبها  ولا بيلحنها 

وكمان المؤلفين مجهولين 

لان اغلبيتهم اباء


اتمنى للفكرة النجاح من كل الجوانب

مع مراعاة  تقديم اعمال تليق فعلا بأن تصبح تمجيد لقديس


اخوكم ..
​


----------



## Tabitha (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



marcelino قال:


> يا جماعه
> 
> الفكرة طبعا كويسه​




الحمد لله انها عجبتك




marcelino قال:


> بس فى حاجه
> كتابه تمجيد لقديس معين : مش بالامر السهل
> 
> لازم اللى يكتب يبقى ملم بسيرة القديس كلها
> ويركز على ابرز النقط فى حياته



عندك حق .... مش بالأمر السهل ..... وأهم شئ ان اللي يشترك يلم الاول بسيرة حياة القديس 
بس في ناس أكيد عندها موهبة .... وممكن نلاقي اعمال حلوة.




marcelino قال:


> وهتلاقو اغلبيه تماجيد ان لم يكن كلها تراثيه
> علشان مش اى حد بيكتبها  ولا بيلحنها
> وكمان المؤلفين مجهولين
> لان اغلبيتهم اباء
> [/CENTER]




تمام يا مارسلينو ..... اغلبيتهم آباء ،،،
بس مش كلهم آباء كهنة!! 
وبعض المؤلفين للتماجيد معروفين...

وبالنسبة للحن،،،،، فاللحن بتاع التماجيد واحد هو اللي متبع في اي تمجيد جديد بيطلع للقديسين . 
يعني مثلاً في تماجيد طلعت جديدة اليومين دول .... وبنفس اللحن المتبع ،،،، للتماجيد
زي مثلاً;

تمجيد أمنا إيريني
تمجيد الشهيد ونس
....الخ




> مع مراعاة  تقديم اعمال تليق فعلا بأن تصبح تمجيد لقديس



نتمنى نشوف كده...بإذن يسوع،،،،،




marcelino قال:


> اتمنى للفكرة النجاح من كل الجوانب



شكرااااا جزيلا مارسلينو لإهتمامك.


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



Anestas!a قال:


> *اهلا كوبتك,*
> 
> *انت بتقول نجمع السيرة للقديس الاول!*
> *ولا قصدك بعد ما نجمع سيرة القديس نكتبها بطريقتنا*
> ...


 
اهلا انستازيا

انا قصدي بالفعل اننا نجيب سيرة قديس موحدة لينا كلنا مش كل واحد يجيب سيرة قديس مختلفة عن التاني 

بتوضيح اكتر تنزلي سيرة القديس والمشتركين يعملوا التمجيد 

وفي الاخر نشوف مين احسن واحد منسق وكاتب تمجيد بطريقة سليمة وهو اللي يفوز في المسابقة وهكذا مع باقي القديسين 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Tabitha (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



Coptic Man قال:


> اهلا انستازيا
> 
> انا قصدي بالفعل اننا نجيب سيرة قديس موحدة لينا كلنا مش كل واحد يجيب سيرة قديس مختلفة عن التاني
> 
> ...



تمام يا كوبتك ،،،
كلامك صح،،، المفروض يكون تحت ايد المتسابقين موضوع واحد للقديس اللي هايكتوا ليه التمجيد 
ودي الفكرة اللي اتناقشنا فيها في الموضوع اللي قلت لك عليه بقسم كتابات

وأنا مازلت بإنتظاركم لتحديد القديس/ القديسة اللي هايكون عنه موضوع المسابقة
بإذن يسوع،،
شكرا جزيلا كوبتك لمتابعتك للموضوع.


----------



## ارووجة (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

انا شفت الموضوع برضو بقسم الكتابات
الفكرة حلوة كتيرر وان شاءالله رح اشترك فيه
وبتمنى يتمم هالموضوع 

ربنا يباركك اختي


----------



## savio (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

الفكرة لا أقبلها و لن نعطي المجد و التكريم و التبيح إلا لله و لربنا يسوع الذي افتدانا على خشبة الصليب


----------



## Tabitha (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



ارووجة قال:


> انا شفت الموضوع برضو بقسم الكتابات
> الفكرة حلوة كتيرر وان شاءالله رح اشترك فيه
> وبتمنى يتمم هالموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك اختي




شكراً أختي العزيزة  أرووجة
فرحانة ان الفكرة عجبتك
وبإذن يسوع لما الفكرة تتعمل منتظرين مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك.


----------



## Tabitha (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



savio قال:


> الفكرة لا أقبلها و لن نعطي المجد و التكريم و التبيح إلا لله و لربنا يسوع الذي افتدانا على خشبة الصليب



أهلا أخ سيفو ,, 

هذا رأيك الخاص وأنا أحترمه .... 

ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له وحده كل المجد والإكرام والعز السجود الذي إفتدانا على خشبة الصليب .... هو نفسه اللي هايكرم قديسيه 
يعني ماتفتكرش إن لما نعمل تمجيد ده شئ هانكرم بيه القديسين ,,, إحنا مهما قدمنا ليهم هانعجز نكرمهم زي إكرام ربنا ليهم 

[Q-BIBLE]1 كورنثوس 2: 9 بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه [/Q-BIBLE]


*هذا التمجيد اللي راح انا اقوله للقديس في عيده .... هذا فقط ورده راح أعطيها للقديس ،،،،،،
هل ربنا هايزعل لما اقدم لأخ عزيز على ورده في عيده!


سلام يسوع.


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

طيب يا اخت Anestas!a
سألقي عليك مهمة تحديد القديسين الي نرفع اساميهم للمسابقة و يا ريت لا يزيدوا عن الخمسة... ارسليهم على الخاص حتى نعلن عن المسابقة...
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Tabitha (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

حسنا يا اخي My Rock  

بس عندي سؤال;

هل عايزني ابعت لك فقط اسماء القديسين 

ولا ابعت كمان معهم السيرة كاملة ????

+على كل الاحوال يوم او اتنين بالكتير ويكونوا عندك

وشكراااااا جزيلا اخي العزيز روك لتعضيدك للفكرة .....


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*



Anestas!a قال:


> حسنا يا اخي My Rock
> 
> بس عندي سؤال;
> 
> ...


 
ابعثيلي الاسماء فقط, و السير ستطرح في موضوع مستقل لكي يستقي منها المشاركون معلوماتهم و انطلاقتهم الشعرية
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Tabitha (30 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

حسنا يا استاذي روك 

يبقى على النهاردة بليل بالكتير يكونوا عندك 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيين*

تم بدأ المسابقة على الرابط التالي مسابقة اشعار في القديسين (جوائز للفائزين) في قسم الكتابات

سلام و نعمة


----------

